# The women here love to shame



## Frank Banana (Mar 24, 2014)

I've noticed that most of the females here go nuts whenever a man says anything critical about women.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Prolly best not to say anything critical then.

Life goes much better to be honest if you just agree with them.

My wife seems to like it like that.


----------



## Frank Banana (Mar 24, 2014)

WyshIknew said:


> Prolly best not to say anything critical then.
> 
> Life goes much better to be honest if you just agree with them.
> 
> My wife seems to like it like that.


Doesn't that make you feel like a fool? What about your self respect? Agreeing just to please the old ball and chain? Try being honest and blunt.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Frank Banana said:


> Doesn't that make you feel like a fool? What about your self respect? Agreeing just to please the old ball and chain? Try being honest and blunt.


If I'm honest and blunt she cuts out the sex.


----------



## Frank Banana (Mar 24, 2014)

WyshIknew said:


> If I'm honest and blunt she cuts out the sex.


Hearing that makes me want to puke. Think about this. You are married to a woman who promised to love you, and she expresses that love by using sex (or the withdrawal of it) as a weapon, and it's not even for anything resembling a worthy reason (not that there is one anyway), but just because of you telling her the truth of whatever it is that's on your mind.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Having a bad day Frank (or bad life perhaps)?

Might be time to do some introspection and look at why your relationships are so bad. Have you ever taken any responsibility for where you are in life? Or is it always the other persons fault?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Frank Banana said:


> I've noticed that most of the females here go nuts whenever a man says anything critical about women.


I know!!!! Sheeshe!

The men here do the same damn thing! Totally uncalled for!


----------

